# Spiele-Notebook um die 600 Euro



## Rorschach123 (15. September 2009)

Hallo ich suche zurzeit nach einem guten Spiele Notebook für ca 600 Euro (max 100 mehr)

jetzt bin ich bei one.de auf 2 lappis gestoßen 

Mit 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon® HD4650 
One Notebook D1104 by: One - ONE Shop

und mit 512MB NVIDIA® Geforce™ 8600M GT

One Notebook E5628 by: One - ONE Shop

welche graka ist besser?
oder kann mir einer noch einen vergleichbaren besseren Lappi für den preis empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

das mit der 4650 is in jedem falle besser. 

und wenn du ~40€ mehr ausgibst, würdest du ein ebensostarkes markennotebook inkl. windows bekommen, nämlich zB das samsung edira / satin - das hat sogar ne etwas bessere CPU (T6400). bei dem von one is ja kein windows dabei. 

hier das satin : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Satin


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

ich würde auch eher zu einem markennotebook greifen...


----------



## Arctosa (16. September 2009)

hab den mit der HD4650 und  2,53 Ghz und kann nur positiv davon berichten 
Kaufempfehlung 
Wenn du aber ein gleich gutes Markengerät inkl. Vista im gleichen Bereich findest würde ich schon dazu greifen.


----------



## Carvahall (16. September 2009)

Ich hab mal gehört dass beim r522 die Cpu verlötet ist.
STIMMT DAS??


----------



## Rorschach123 (16. September 2009)

Vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten werde wenn die Kohle zusammen ist das Empfohlene nehmen.

Aber ist ONE nicht auch eine Qualitäts-Marke? (mal ganz vorsichtig in Raum frag (selber wenig plan))


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

Also ONE ist hier eher unbeliebt. Supportmäßig wohl fürn Arsch - dafür aber öfter mal gute Preise. Ich würde immer einen Shop wählen, wo es guten Support gibt (Alternate, K&M, mindfactory etc) und ein bisschen draufzahlen. Lohnt sich in jedem Fall.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

one is mal so, mal so. es ist halt ein "eigenvertrieb", also nur dort online zu kaufen. und die books sind nicht selber "entwickelt" wie bei anderen markenherstellern, die modellserien ja länger im vorfeld konzipieren und dann bos auf andere CPU+graka auch ne ganze weile im sortiment haben. die bei one sind barebones mit aus überall erhältlichen modueln zusammengesetzt, und es gibt alle nase lang neue modelle - daher kann es im supportfall komplizierter werden wegen der vielfalt und auch weil die einzelteile nicht immer gut verfügbar sind.

aber solang die so laufen, wie sie sollen, sind die auch o.k


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist beim R522 jet die CPU verlötet oder nicht?


----------



## Rorschach123 (12. August 2010)

Hallo es ist ein wenig Zeit vergangen jetzt stehe ich wieder vor der frage also der Preis sollte so um die 500-600 sein.

Werde auf dem Lappi Filme kucken, schreiben und Starcraft 2 spielen

Gibts gerade unschlagbare Lappis in dem Preissortiment von z.b. asus,msi etc?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

Das Samsung R522 Satin ist immer noch Top, kostet inzwischen um die 590€, und was besseres für Spiele gibt es da aktuell nicht unter 650€, außer vieleicht dieses Toshiba: Toshiba Satellite L650D-10H (PSK1SE-005002GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

